# CMTT



## csura2 (4 Oct 2005)

I was wondering if anyone around these parts ever had their CMTT lost and never found?  This is my situation.  I'm still waiting for an answer about what will happen.  It's been missing for almost two months.  They won't officially say it's gone for good yet, but I'm getting pretty frustrated having to wait for it, and having no stuff in the meantime.  I'm just wondering what will happen now since they can't find it?


----------



## TCBF (4 Oct 2005)

Where was it coming from and going to?

Tom


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Oct 2005)

I waited 9 months for my barrack boxes from Bosnia in '94 and 6 months for my boxes from Afghanistan in 04. Mind, they had to come to Windsor from London. That took about two weeks. The rest of the time was Trenton to London both times. Two months? That's a charm.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Oct 2005)

Well, in the end, you take that Packing List that you filled out for each of the 'boxes' sent by CMTT, and attach a copy to a Lost Damage Report.  You will get your Military written off and replaced.  Your Civie stuff is not covered.

It takes time for CMTT to move things.  It took me three weeks to get my UAB from Trenton to Petawawa, a three hour drive.


----------



## ozmodiar (4 Oct 2005)

I'm a trapper , working in Comox. What happens now depends on a couple of things: who lost it? the CF or a commercial courrier? If you have your TCN (transportation control number) I can track it and tell you quickly whats going on. Or I maybe able to trace it by your last name and your stuffs origin and destination. If you dont want to post your info, call your base's MDC, ask to speak to someone in recieving and get some answers. Actually 2 months isnt too overdue... And for everyones benefit who reads this: CMTT stands for Central Materiel Transportation Terminal. And the term isnt used anymore. What you are looking for is your UAB, your UnAccompanied Baggage.


----------



## Bert (5 Oct 2005)

This may not be in your case, but alot of CMTT befuddles occur due to ambiguous shipping
addresses, contacts, and item descriptions.  Make sure you get a copy of the CARF and the
destination/contact address is bang on.  

A contractor shipped a piece of equipment to me while on tour and I never received the 
item.  No one could find it between the terminals or at my location even with the TCN#.  
Later, I found it in another section on-station.  They figured it was theirs since the item w
as related to their work and the contact name was the CO.  Got it sorted out but the core 
issue was the ambiguous destination address/contact name.


----------



## MJP (6 May 2010)

Quick question on CMTT as I haven't used it in years

I am off to St Jean for 3 months and not driving my POMV down there.  I would like to be semi mobile while there so is it possible to ship a bike ( either broken down or in complete)?


----------



## Otis (6 May 2010)

There are special boxes you can get to ship a bike ... the front wheel and pedals need to come off, and the handlebars get turned, but it IS possible to ship a bike ...

Whether it gets there in time when you're only there for three months however ... that's a different story.

Also, you need a Fin Code (someone has to pay for it)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 May 2010)

Otis if I am not mistaken the FIN CODE should come from the same sourcing that is paying the TD.....


----------



## MJP (6 May 2010)

Fin code might be the problem.....I am on course then task.  Neither one has onerous kit needs, so I may be SOL.  Oh well I'll just do what I planned in the first place and buy an old one when I get there.


----------



## 2010newbie (6 May 2010)

MJP said:
			
		

> buy an old one when I get there.



Wonder if they would let you keep the bike for the three months...

http://www.bixi.com/home/

http://www.cbc.ca/consumer/story/2009/05/12/montreal-bixi.html

You would just need to figure out how to get it from Montreal to St. Jean..


----------



## 2010newbie (6 May 2010)

Guess it wouldn't work - Found this in the FAQ's from bixi.com:

How long can I take a bike out? 
You can take a bike out for a maximum of 24 hours. After that time, the bike will be considered stolen and a fee of $1,000 will be charged to your credit card.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 May 2010)

MJP said:
			
		

> Fin code might be the problem.....I am on course then task.  Neither one has onerous kit needs, so I may be SOL.  Oh well I'll just do what I planned in the first place and buy an old one when I get there.



MJP still shouldn't hurt to ask via your OR...... you might get a surprise.....


----------



## Pusser (6 May 2010)

Go to a bike shop and get an old box, or order an "Iron Case" from Mountain Equipment Co Op.  Then, take the bike as baggage.  I've done it several times.  It works well.  Just remember to take the tools you'll need to put it back together.  It really sucks to fly 3000km, drag a bike box through the airport and then discover that night that you left the skewers that hold the wheels on at home.  Luckily, Purolator knows where Borden is.


----------



## mover1 (6 May 2010)

Firstly your going to need authority to ship UAB. That is included in your message. It has all the fin coding etc etc there. If you intend to ship UAB you need to get a form from your orderlyroom that needs to go down to CMTT this is your authority to ship. Usually entitelment is on poundage and not on what you are shipping. Belive me I have seen it all from Rock Salt to Sound Systems even car tires and once a rear diff from a jeep.

Best thing to do though is instead of going on this forum to ask a question about military matters is get it right from the horses mouth. Phone your CMTT's Shipping section. They will give you the straight up and may even do you a solid by giving you boxes. 

Cheers


----------



## MJP (6 May 2010)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Firstly your going to need authority to ship UAB. That is included in your message. It has all the fin coding etc etc there. If you intend to ship UAB you need to get a form from your orderlyroom that needs to go down to CMTT this is your authority to ship. Usually entitelment is on poundage and not on what you are shipping. Belive me I have seen it all from Rock Salt to Sound Systems even car tires and once a rear diff from a jeep.
> 
> Best thing to do though is instead of going on this forum to ask a question about military matters is get it right from the horses mouth. Phone your CMTT's Shipping section. They will give you the straight up and may even do you a solid by giving you boxes.
> 
> Cheers


Oh I planned on heading down there, I was just on EWAT in the warehouse here so I know the traffic guys.  Just haven't shipped anything CMTT (except UAB for overseas) in years so wanted to be armed with the right info before heading down.  Thanks!


----------



## mover1 (7 May 2010)

MJP said:
			
		

> Oh I planned on heading down there, I was just on EWAT in the warehouse here so I know the traffic guys.  Just haven't shipped anything CMTT (except UAB for overseas) in years so wanted to be armed with the right info before heading down.  Thanks!


No Problem just trying to help a brother out.
 But in the future. Get your info from the sources they are the subject matter experts and they are there to answer all you questions. . Coming into CMTT or any office and saying that "panzercommander66 on army.ca told me......." will get you strange looks and many eyes will be rolled at your general direction. 
And you can get your answer in 5 minutes compared to 5 days.
Have fun in Quebec!


----------



## Pusser (7 May 2010)

If you take a bike as baggage (i.e as one of your suitcases) on the plane, you don't need to go through CMTT.  The only authority you MIGHT require is if it becomes excess baggage.  Even then, if excess baggage is not authorized, you can still pay for it yourself.  The best part of this plan is that your bike arrives when you do.


----------



## Otis (7 May 2010)

mover1 said:
			
		

> No Problem just trying to help a brother out.
> But in the future. Get your info from the sources they are the subject matter experts and they are there to answer all you questions. . Coming into CMTT or any office and saying that "panzercommander66 on army.ca told me......." will get you strange looks and many eyes will be rolled at your general direction.
> And you can get your answer in 5 minutes compared to 5 days.
> Have fun in Quebec!



Welcome to MY life as a Recruiter ...

"So and so on Army.ca said I should get a signing bonus for Infantry because I belong to a gun club..."

Sheesh!


----------



## mover1 (8 May 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> If you take a bike as baggage (i.e as one of your suitcases) on the plane, you don't need to go through CMTT.  The only authority you MIGHT require is if it becomes excess baggage.  Even then, if excess baggage is not authorized, you can still pay for it yourself.  The best part of this plan is that your bike arrives when you do.



Again call ahead get it form the source. Bikes are large and usually airlines have restrictions on baggage size and wieght. Plus the cost of shipping excess baggage my be too much to handle.


----------



## Pusser (10 May 2010)

Bicycles are a pretty common item on airlines.  You have to go to the oversize baggage counter, but it's not usually a problem.  Here are Air Canada's current rules (from their website):

Bicycles are accepted on a space available basis only and should be pre-registered at time of booking.

Each bicycle counts as one piece of baggage towards the maximum number of checked bags allowed by your fare type.

Charges

Bicycles are subject to a $50 CAD/USD handling charge (plus applicable taxes) for carriage on all Air Canada and Jazz flights.

The handling charge applies to one-way flights and for each way of travel on round-trip and multi-segment flights.

A single fixed handling charge is waived for Latitude and Executive fare customers for travel within Canada, and between Canada and the US. Additional checked baggage rules still apply.

If your baggage count (bicycle + number of bags to be checked) exceeds the maximum number of items allowed by your fare type, additional checked baggage charges will apply, in addition to the fixed handling charge.

Packing instructions

The bicycle must be placed - with handlebars fixed sideways and pedals removed - in a rigid and/or hard shell container specifically designed for shipping or (when transporting collapsible bicycles) in a bicycle suitcase. If not packaged in a container, Air Canada will provide a plastic bicycle bag and will accept the item with a signed limited release.


----------



## mover1 (10 May 2010)

In laymans terms for 50 bucks you bycycle may or may not make it on your flight or ANY flight for that manner. But only if you book it in advance and you don't bring anyomore than one bag and you  put it in a case or if not we can put it in a bag and we accepts no responsabitities to damages done herin unto that said is all et all etc.......

Ship it CMTT at least when your UAB does arrive they have to deliver it to your shack room door. And nine times out of ten the delivery is done by a commercial carrier.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 May 2010)

mover1 said:
			
		

> In laymans terms for 50 bucks you bycycle may or may not make it on your flight or ANY flight for that manner. But only if you book it in advance and you don't bring anyomore than one bag and you  put it in a case or if not we can put it in a bag and we accepts no responsabitities to damages done herin unto that said is all et all etc.......
> 
> Ship it CMTT at least when your UAB does arrive they have to deliver it to your shack room door. And nine times out of ten the delivery is done by a commercial carrier.



Really mover1? I always had to go down to CMTT to pick up what ever kit I shipped through it.........


----------



## ballz (10 May 2010)

You should call the PSP at the Mega before you do anything... last summer there was a borrowing program thinger for bikes that they had going on. I don't know the in's and out's of it or any details for that matter, just that it did exist last summer, so a phone call may save you a lot of effing around...


----------



## Pusser (10 May 2010)

I'm with NFLD Sapper on this one.  I've NEVER had CMTT deliver to my door.  I've always had to go get it myself and oddly enough, CMTT never seems to be in a convenient location.

On the other hand, I've taken my bicycle lots of times on the airplane (without booking ahead even) and never had a problem.


----------



## c4th (10 May 2010)

If it is a good bike buy/aquire a bike box from a local bike shop.  I think a bike box should fit pretty neatly into the top of a tri wall.  To get it in a box at least one crank will probably have to come off and the bars will need to be turned sideways.  If you don't CMTT MOAB boxes you should be good for weight unless it is a steel full suspension walmart bike.  Air Canada charges $50 per leg for a bike which is reasonable.  FEDEX is a fair 3rd choice.  You can get an online quote from them.


----------



## mover1 (11 May 2010)

CMTT is supposed to/should deliver it during one of their freight runs. Now wether they run your CMTT's different?!Or if you have the means to get it yourself. thats another question. In Cold Lake Greenwood and Shilo. We Delivered.


----------



## 40below (11 May 2010)

Do they have Kijiji where you're being posted? Pretty soon nobody's going to bother moving anything anywhere when you can buy stuff from other people for five cents on the dollar.


----------



## Trish (7 Sep 2011)

Hello, I have a question concerning CMTT and couldn't find an answer (or recent enough) through search.
I am posted in BC, had my move done already, will be posted this winter in Halifax, driving my car, so I will need winter tires.  I have them at my parents house (didn't bring them because they were useless here and didn't have space for them), could they ship them through CMTT from a base near them to my base?  
I was told previously to try through the Family Resources centre but they said they were not dealing with that kind of shipment.

Thank you


----------



## Pusser (7 Sep 2011)

If you've already had your "initial move on enrollment" (essentially been reunited with all the stuff you put in storage when you left for BMQ/BMOQ) then you are basically SOL.  On posting, you are only allowed to move your stuff from the last place you were moved at public expense (which would now appear to be Esquimalt).  Based on what you've posted and my assumptions, your only options now are:

1)  have your parents ship your tires (at your/their expense) to Esquimalt to be in included with your HG&E going to Halifax;

2)  wait until you get to Halifax and have your parents ship your tires (again at your/their expense) to you there;  

3)  ship everything you can from Esquimalt in order to leave space in the car so you can pick them up on your way across; or

4)  buy new tires.

CMTT is not a free shipping service for military personnel to use anytime for anything.  It primarily exists to move CF materiel around for CF missions.  Although one of those missions can be to ship personal belongings for those entitled to it, there are caveats which you don't seem to qualify for in this case.


----------



## Trish (7 Sep 2011)

Thank you
We already looked at other options like bus, but I wanted to see if their was a quicker and safer way through military.
I could picked them on my way to Halifax, it was more for safety consideration I wanted to have them installed before I drive across in case I hit a snow storm...

Thank you for your answer


----------



## Messerschmitt (10 Sep 2012)

Tried searching on google but couldn't really find anything.

How do you track your CMTT package using the tracking number and/or contact CMTT to inquire about your package?


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Sep 2012)

Yeah, CMTT isn't like FedEx. If you call CMTT at the base it's heading to, and give them the tracking number they may be able to find it.


----------



## Gramps (11 Sep 2012)

You need the TCN for the shipment, it is an alpha numeric code in the following format WA 2123 00 001 the TCN stays with the shipment from start to finish, the WSBL (waybill number) would look something like TC 12 3456. If you don't have one of these numbers, it can be hard to trace. The only way to trace this is through the NMDS system that your local CMTT/MDC use.


----------



## Mirin (13 Sep 2016)

No point starting a new topic.

Recently posted to CFB Halifax Stadacona.  MY CMTT form does not have a contact number, although I at lease have a tracking number, for where my UAB is being delivered and my CoC has no idea either, oddly enough.  I've called CFB Shearwater CMTT through Google references and they gave me a nonexistent phone number to the Dockyard where I suspect my kit might be.  Can anybody please provide me with a number or location for where my UAB might be?

Regards


----------



## 3green (15 Mar 2018)

I've searched and can't find the answer to this. I'm on IT and being posted back after several years. I have a personal firearm that I would rather ship in CMTT than bring in my vehicle. It's partially dismantled and locked in a case. Can I ship it with CMTT? 

Any other restrictions on CMTT? I'm assuming my mountain bike is ok? Probably anything flammable/corrosive/reactive/underpressure is not permitted? Thanks.


----------



## Shrek1985 (19 Sep 2019)

Hello.

I want to CMTT my kit home after course.

My course butts right up to Xmas leave and I'd like to have my army gear shipped back to my home base (cross-country) after course; while I go down the road from course to spend xmas with my family who are within a few hours drive, without tripping over a barracks box full of army gear for several weeks while I am on leave.

I figure I can do without 95% of my gear for the last week and just deal with the rest and bring it home with me through a cheapo value village suitcase. I'd like to just haul my barracks box down the road to whoever and have them take care of it for me. Likewise; I can live without it for a few weeks when I get home after leave.

But who do I see to make this happen and how do I get it done?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## dangerboy (19 Sep 2019)

Have you talked to your course staff? On every course I have been on they have been the point of contact between the soldiers and CMTT, or give the CMTT section on the base a call and explain the situation. I would say go through the course staff first.


----------



## Shrek1985 (23 Sep 2019)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Have you talked to your course staff? On every course I have been on they have been the point of contact between the soldiers and CMTT, or give the CMTT section on the base a call and explain the situation. I would say go through the course staff first.



They don't even know who athe course staff are yet. This will likely be last-minute from start to finish. It has been nothing but chaos so far. Typical, right?


----------



## Shrek1985 (23 Sep 2019)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Firstly your going to need authority to ship UAB. That is included in your message. It has all the fin coding etc etc there. If you intend to ship UAB you need to get a form from your orderlyroom that needs to go down to CMTT this is your authority to ship. Usually entitelment is on poundage and not on what you are shipping. Belive me I have seen it all from Rock Salt to Sound Systems even car tires and once a rear diff from a jeep.
> 
> Best thing to do though is instead of going on this forum to ask a question about military matters is get it right from the horses mouth. Phone your CMTT's Shipping section. They will give you the straight up and may even do you a solid by giving you boxes.
> 
> Cheers



I think this is the info I need.


----------

